# Si è dovuti essere....



## Ilproffo

Salve,
c'è una regola che dice che l'ausiliare del servile che regga il verbo essere deve essere AVERE.
Ad esempio non si può scrivere "è dovuto essere" ma "ha dovuto essere".
Se però si mette davanti all'ausiliare un si impersonale (o un pronome riflessivo), che richiede che l'ausiliare sia essere, quale regola prevale?
Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ilproffo said:


> richiedono


Qual è il soggetto di "richiedono"? 
Un esempio pratico? (che possibilmente abbia senso)?


----------



## Ilproffo

Paulfromitaly said:


> Qual è il soggetto di "richiedono"?
> Un esempio pratico? (che possibilmente abbia senso)?



Ciao avevo sbagliato (avevo inteso come soggetti  "si impersonale" e "pronome riflessivo)
Ora ho corretto.
Per quanto riguarda gli esempi, non ricordo di averne mai letti, posso solo ipotizzarli io (del tipo: "si è dovuti essere prudenti")


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ilproffo said:


> "si è dovuti essere prudenti"


Tu diresti mai una cosa del genere?



> *Il forum SOLO ITALIANO
> 
> Non  inventate frasi e contesti inverosimili per poi discutere  costruzioni grammaticali e termini che non sono di uso comune*


----------



## Ilproffo

Paulfromitaly said:


> Tu diresti mai una cosa del genere?


Mi suona malissimo infatti.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ilproffo said:


> Mi suona malissimo infatti.


Magari perchè hai scelto una costruzione molto artificiosa?


----------



## Ilproffo

Paulfromitaly said:


> Magari perchè hai scelto una costruzione molto artificiosa?


Trattandosi di due regole in contraddizione mi chiedevo quale prevalesse. Quindi la risposta è che la costruzione non è possibile.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Ilproffo said:


> Trattandosi di due regole in contraddizione mi chiedevo quale prevalesse.


Il si impersonale richiede  l'ausiliare essere in tutti i casi. 
"Abbiamo studiato poco" diventa "Si è studiato poco".
Quindi anche "Avremmo dovuto essere più precisi" diventa "si sarebbe dovuto essere più precisi".
Ammesso che qualcuno volesse dire una cosa del genere.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> diventa "si sarebbe dovuto essere più precisi"


...oppure ''si sarebbe dovut*i* essere più precisi''?  



Pietruzzo said:


> Ammesso che qualcuno volesse dire una cosa del genere


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> ...oppure ''si sarebbe dovut*i* essere più precisi''?


Per me no.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> oppure ''si sarebbe dovut*i* essere più precisi''?


Trovo letteratura sia per dovuto che per dovuti.


----------



## Ilproffo

Pietruzzo said:


> Quindi anche "Avremmo dovuto essere più precisi" diventa "si sarebbe dovuto essere più precisi".


È proprio questo il punto della mia domanda:
"si sarebbe dovuti essere più precisi" rispetta la regola che obbliga all'uso dell'ausiliare essere in quanto richiesto dal si impersonale, ma viola la regola secondo cui come ausiliare del servile, quando quest'ultimo regga il verbo essere, non si può usare "essere".



Pietruzzo said:


> Trovo letteratura sia per dovuto che per dovuti.


Trovi in letteratura esempi rispetto alla concordanza del participio o rispetto alla costruzione da me ipotizzata (si è dovuti essere...)?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Ilproffo said:


> È proprio questo il punto della mia domanda


Ritengo di aver già risposto alla tua domanda.


----------



## Ilproffo

Pietruzzo said:


> Ritengo di aver già risposto alla tua domanda.




Quindi secondo te "si sarebbe dovuti essere più precisi" è corretto?


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> Per me no.





Pietruzzo said:


> Trovo letteratura sia per dovuto che per dovuti.


Una regoletta in merito deve esistere, ma non sono riuscito a trovarla.  Personalmente, la frase mi suona meglio con 'dovut*i*'.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Ilproffo said:


> Quindi secondo te "si sarebbe dovuti essere più precisi" è corretto?


In teoria sì. In pratica non credo che lo userei, anche se si trovano ricorrenze. Anche con "dovuto essere"



bearded said:


> Personalmente, la frase mi suona meglio con 'dovut*i*'.


È difficile affidarsi all'orecchio visto che non mi sembra che questa costruzione si senta troppo in giro. Io ci metterei una pietra sopra.


----------



## sarpantra

Ilproffo said:


> Ciao avevo sbagliato (avevo inteso come soggetti  "si impersonale" e "pronome riflessivo)
> Ora ho corretto.
> Per quanto riguarda gli esempi, non ricordo di averne mai letti, posso solo ipotizzarli io (del tipo: "si è dovuti essere prudenti")


La frase è tranquillamente possibile e corretta. Suona strana e poco comune semplicemente perché è l'uso "toscano" del si impersonale. Alcune grammatiche antiquate lo elencano ancora tra gli usi ufficiali della lingua italiana standard, mentre la maggior parte ormai lo etichetta come "uso regionale" o non lo cita nemmeno. E' il classico "Noi si è dovuti andare all'ospedale a casa del babbo...". Non ci sono esempi in letteratura semplicemente perché è sopravvissuto il solo uso orale.


----------



## Ilproffo

sarpantra said:


> La frase è tranquillamente possibile e corretta. Suona strana e poco comune semplicemente perché è l'uso "toscano" del si impersonale. Alcune grammatiche antiquate lo elencano ancora tra gli usi ufficiali della lingua italiana standard, mentre la maggior parte ormai lo etichetta come "uso regionale" o non lo cita nemmeno. E' il classico "Noi si è dovuti andare all'ospedale a casa del babbo...". Non ci sono esempi in letteratura semplicemente perché è sopravvissuto il solo uso orale.



Non l'avevo inteso come uso toscano (con il pronome soggetto), ma come vero e proprio si impersonale ("si mangia", "si è felici"). Tu dici che è uso toscano per la concordanza al plurale del participio?


----------



## Mary49

sarpantra said:


> "Noi si è dovuti andare all'ospedale a casa del babbo...".


Che significa "all'ospedale a casa del babbo"?


----------



## sarpantra

Ilproffo said:


> Non l'avevo inteso come uso toscano (con il pronome soggetto), ma come vero e proprio si impersonale ("si mangia", "si è felici"). Tu dici che è uso toscano per la concordanza al plurale del participio?


Sì, ora capisco meglio la tua domanda. In realtà se togliamo il "noi" è una vera e propria frase impersonale. Per quel che ne so la regola dell'ausiliare essere a causa del "si impersonale" prevale sempre, per il semplice fatto che non esiste una frase impersonale con  "si + ausiliare avere". Es. Ieri si ha visto un film  - non credo proprio che esista una grammatica così.



Mary49 said:


> Che significa "all'ospedale a casa del babbo"?


ops sì hai ragione, ho sbagliato la seconda parte dell'esempio. O all'ospedale o  a casa . ahhahah


----------

